# using EOS Remote with 6D, af not working



## cheeseheadsaint (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm trying to use the EOS Remote app on my ipod touch but I can't seem to figure out how to focus using the app. There are two buttons, a small circle and a larger circle. The small circle is to focus right? I'm pressing it/holding it down, but no matter what I do, it doesn't autofocus unless I reach over and actually hold my shutter button halfway down. I'm trying all the different af settings in live view and still nothing.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Jul 26, 2014)

same thing with EOS utility. I just downloaded it and set it up and while I can use the arrow keys to focus, I can't seem to let it autofocus. I keep pressing the ON button but it is stuck and highlighted on OFF.


----------



## dexstrose (Jul 26, 2014)

This worked for me. I changed the custom control af-on to a different function. Then I changed it back to "metering and af start," suddenly the eos remote focusing button started to work again.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jul 26, 2014)

Is everyone saying that it is working using the 'ipod touch' as the OP?

I wish I could talk to the engineering team who developed it to give some very direct feedback about UX


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 26, 2014)

The smaller button operates my af using a Samsung galaxy note 3, a kindle fire hdx, fire hd, Asus transformer tf 101, Motorola droid 4...


----------



## dexstrose (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm using a iPad Air and iphone 5.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 27, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> Is everyone saying that it is working using the 'ipod touch' as the OP?
> 
> I wish I could talk to the engineering team who developed it to give some very direct feedback about UX



You and everybody else who has ever used the Wi-Fi feature in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Jul 29, 2014)

AHA! It works on full auto mode but it doesn't work on M and Av...


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jul 29, 2014)

CamRanger. Problem solved and then some. Just have to pay.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 30, 2014)

Is your camera set to use back-button autofocus?


----------



## dexstrose (Jul 30, 2014)

It can work in M mode, just change your custom control "shutter butt. Half press and AF-ON button" both to "metering and AF start."

And you still can use back button focus.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Jul 30, 2014)

WOW!! It worked!! Thank you so much!!! =D


----------



## throwfirewoodatme (Dec 26, 2014)

Chaps! I found a much better solution for this as I always shoot "back button focus". In the EOS Remote App, there is an option under settings "Show AF Button", turn that on and you get a second "shutter release" button that lets you auto focus before you shutter release.


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 26, 2014)

throwfirewoodatme said:


> Chaps! I found a much better solution for this as I always shoot "back button focus". In the EOS Remote App, there is an option under settings "Show AF Button", turn that on and you get a second "shutter release" button that lets you auto focus before you shutter release.



Exactly. That's what I do as well (since I use BBF and don't want AF on the shutter button).


----------



## TeT (Dec 26, 2014)

I have used all the functions connected wirelessly to a myriad of platforms, windows apple & android and never had an inkling of a problem.


----------

